# New member and rider



## RonnieG (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm so new that I don't even have a board yet! I just moved to South Dakota from Indiana. I would usually make the trip to Michigan to ski once a year but now I have two ski lodges just minutes from my house! I've always wanted to snowboard so I'm excited for the season. I'm guessing there are already threads about buying gear and what to watch out for so I won't ask you guys anything just until I look around. However, if there is something you think I should know then leave a message.

I'll keep you guys updated on my progress over the season...post a video here an there so you can critique and tell a few jokes at my expense. 
See ya round.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome! You'll definitely be able to find tons of information here!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm sure you'll have fun and be hooked once you start (most people are) but my first piece of advice would be to rent your stuff for the first 3 or 4 times you go just to make sure you like it and know it's something you'll want to keep doing. it's an expensive sport, that's for sure. second, taking lessons would be a good idea. third, don't be discouraged by how much you'll suck, everyone does in the beginning. the great thing about it is though even though your bad in the beginning you still manage to have fun.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

get some wrist and ass protection cuz your gonna need it! also, do not give up,NEVER!! get lesson right away cuz that will definitely help your progression and fun factor. Have fun!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm sure you'll have fun and be hooked once you start (most people are) but my first piece of advice would be to rent your stuff for the first 3 or 4 times you go just to make sure you like it and know it's something you'll want to keep doing. it's an expensive sport, that's for sure. second, taking lessons would be a good idea. third, don't be discouraged by how much you'll suck, everyone does in the beginning. the great thing about it is though even though your bad in the beginning you still manage to have fun.



THIS is solid advice. Definitely rent before getting ahead of yourself and throwing money out on new gear. Then if you find you're diggin it and think you'll stick with it through all the falls and the learning process - pick up a used board until you figure out what kind of riding you want to do. Even then, you'll probably go through a few "transition" boards as you progress and fine tune your preferences. And getting new gear is always nice.  
And yes, everyone sucks. All those people falling down on greens I see every year - that used to be me. Stick with it and you'll end up surprising yourself with how much more you can do over time. Lessons help to keep away all those bad habits that you have to end up breaking later - i didn't take lessons, and last season had to take a step back to go two steps forward (and break some bad habits I had picked up). Good luck - you'll learn a lot on this forum so stay involved.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Welcome RonnieG! Your first post reflects a great attitude and I'm sure you'll have fun learning to ride. 

You'll see this stated in many posts, but your first hard goods (board, boots, bindings) purchase should be boots -- not a board. They are what will make the difference, so try on as many as possible and walk around in them. They should initially be snug, but toes not curling under. No heel lift or pressure points. There is no best brand, since the best boot is the one that fits your feet the best. Typically people size down a bit from your regular show size, but that really depends on the boot. Just don't be surprised if you normally wear a 10 and get a 9.5 or even a 9.

Have fun and good luck!


----------

